# Posted link to awesome story of octuplets born in MN!



## Mindi (Apr 14, 2015)

http://www.keloland.com/newsdetail.cfm/rare-lamb-octuplets-born-in-minnesota/?id=178634


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow!! Wow! Wow! That is amazing!!!! They're so cute!!! Thanks for sharing this with us @Mindi!


----------



## Godsgrl (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow! I bet the ewe was plenty tired after all those births.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow
We know a goat breeder who had sextuplets this year and another last year


----------

